# Dove with no tail feathers



## Cass

Today I found a dove on our property that looked unwell. We feed them every day, and normally they fly off when we go near them. This one refused to fly and instead ran away from me. When I got very close, it flew (not very well) and I noticed it had no tail. We caught the dove and took it to the vet who inspected it for injuries. There are no cuts or abrasions, and thankfully it's tailfeathers had been cleanly taken off.

Now we have this dove that we have to rehabilitate... problem is, we don't know all that much about them. All I know is from observing them in our backyard. This dove is an adult spotted turtledove. I just need any general advice people can give me.

There are a few specific things I'm wondering though:
- How long will it take for the tailfeathers to grow back? We don't want to release it until then.
- How often do they have to eat? We've put water and seed in the cage but the dove hasn't eaten or drank for the last 3.5 hours.
- We are going to buy an aviary so the dove can stay outside. How big does it need to be?

Thanks so much  I'm feeling so worried about this bird.


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Cass and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! Thank you so much for assisting this dove. Can you please advise where you are located? We don't need your exact address or anything .. just a general idea of where you are to better advise on the housing of this bird given your temperatures/environment.

Firstly .. one of the primary defense mechanisms of doves is to shed their feathers when in the clutches of a predator. If something (hawk, dog, cat ..) had this dove by the tail, it would have shed the tail feathers and taken off like a rocket to escape the danger.

It will take about six weeks for the tail feathers to grow back.

Leave seed and water available for the bird 24/7. Do change out the water twice a day at least and the seed if it gets soiled with bird poop.

A single dove won't need an entire aviary but if you want to provide that, then more power to you. A good sized cage that is longer than higher or wider works best for a dove or a pigeon. They need to be able to spread their wings and flap without hitting the sides of the cage. Obviously, a bigger space is better so the bird can truly fly a bit.

Terry


----------



## Cass

Thankyou so much for the advice. I'm in Melbourne Australia, which is currently 24 degrees Celsius (75F). It's summer but not very warm at the moment (and also raining!). I read somewhere else on this site that doves need water to a depth of 1.5 inches. I just went and put some deeper water in his cage and he freaked! Now he's perched on the edge of the water bowl. I dropped a few seeds into the water bowl to get his attention and thankfully he ate a couple. Is it bad that he's only eaten 3 seeds in the last 4.5 hours?


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Cass,

The bird is very, very stressed and that is why it isn't eating/drinking as you would expect. Please dump the water that the seed is in and give fresh water. Leave the seed in a separate container, and cover the cage or whatever you have the bird in with a sheet or towel. The bird needs time to start feeling safe and just too much has happened for it to feel that way right now. Unless it is a baby/youngster too young to know how to eat and drink on its own, it will do so.  Just give it some very private and stress free time.

Terry


----------



## JGregg

Would it be possible for you to post a photo of the dove? This way we can work towards finding out it's age (and species). As Terry mentioned, birds which are still youngsters may not be able to self feed. It's important that you establish that the bird is feeding itself, if not you will need to feed it or trnasfer it to a rehabber who can.


----------



## warriec

Hi Cass,

i have read this from the site in the internet and it has always helped me when i get new birds and when they go into quarantine cages.

you need to show the dove/pigeon where the water and food is. it was suggested that you pour the water into empty container inside the cage so that the bird sees and hear the water trickling, it will soon figure it out. same applies with food. let the seeds be heard and seen.


----------



## Whitefeather

Hi Cass,
In addition to the dove having seed & water, there should also be a separate bowl with a little grit in it. They will eat it as they feel the need, but it needs to be available.  
You can purchase grit at most pet stores.

Cindy


----------



## Cass

Thanks for that, my dad's going out right now to buy grit.










Here's a photo of Fawn (we've finally decided to name her since she's highly likely to survive). Fawn's an adult because she's got fully developed spots. By yesterday evening she managed to twist her two remaining tail feathers out of shape.  Now they're pretty ratty looking.










This is the rabbit hutch we've put her in. Would she be more comfortable in a proper aviary? Fawn just seems to sit around perched on her food and water bowls all day. If we bought her an aviary, would she make any use of the space?

Finally, I'm wondering how much we should expect her to be eating and drinking. She's not eating much, but at least eating a bit.

Thanks so much for all your help. Getting such helpful advice really makes this a lot easier.


----------



## Whitefeather

Thanks for posting the pictures of Fawn. She's beautiful & the name fits her perfectly.  

I'm just wondering, has she been fluffed since you caught her? 
Stress can cause fluffing, however illness & injury can as well. The fact her tail feathers are missing could indicate she was grounded, for whatever reason, & confronted by a predator.

Could you & your Dad give her a little check up?
1) Check for any signs of injury, especially around where her tail feathers *should* be.
2) Check the inside of her mouth. It should be nice & pink with no obstructions.
3) Check her keel (breast) bone. It should have muscle on each side & should *not* be sharp.
4) What do her droppings look like?

The enclosure you have her in looks fine for now. She has plenty of room to move about.
They do like to perch. Any chane you could put something small in for her to stand on?

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Cass

AZWhitefeather said:


> I'm just wondering, has she been fluffed since you caught her?


She has. That's actually the reason I noticed something was wrong when I first saw her, because at the time the weather was hot. It's pretty cold outside at the moment and a bit windy, so it might just be that she's a little chilly. There's a separate enclosed part in the hutch that we've lined with hay in case she gets cold, but I'm not sure if she's noticed it. Should we place her in there?



AZWhitefeather said:


> Could you & your Dad give her a little check up?
> 1) Check for any signs of injury, especially around where her tail feathers *should* be.
> 2) Check the inside of her mouth. It should be nice & pink with no obstructions.
> 3) Check her keel (breast) bone. It should have muscle on each side & should *not* be sharp.
> 4) What do her droppings look like?


We took Fawn to the vet as soon as we found her, and thankfully our vet has had experience with pigeons.
1) There are just shallow holes where her tail feathers are supposed to be - the vet said that was normal. Thankfully Fawn doesn't have any cuts or injuries.
2) What's the best way to open her mouth?
3) I'll check when I look in her mouth.
4) Her droppings are normal, just like those of the other pigons. White with a bit of brown.



AZWhitefeather said:


> Any chane you could put something small in for her to stand on?


We've put in plenty of branches, and at the moment she's sitting on one of there. Should we put anything else in there?

Thanks


----------



## Whitefeather

Cass said:


> **We took Fawn to the vet as soon as we found her, and thankfully our vet has had experience with pigeons.*
> 1) There are just shallow holes where her tail feathers are supposed to be - the vet said that was normal. Thankfully Fawn doesn't have any cuts or injuries.
> ** 2) *What's the best way to open her mouth?*
> 3) I'll check when I look in her mouth.
> 4) Her droppings are normal, just like those of the other pigons. White with a bit of brown.
> 
> *** *We've put in plenty of branches, and at the moment she's sitting on one of there. Should we put anything else in there?*
> Thanks


* That's great.  

** I didn't realize you had taken her to the vet when I suggested checking inside her mouth. I would imagine the vet checked it.

*** The branches should be fine.

It sounds like she just needs a bit of rest & time for her poor little tail feathers to grow back. 

Please keep us posted on that sweet little dove.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Cass

Fawn sure is a pretty little thing. One suggestion I have is that you cover the cage on any side the wind may hit her. For our pigeons we have plastic up (it is winter here and very cold) on all four sides of the aviary. We also have doors on all 4 sides. We watch the weather every day and open only those doors that the wind is not blowing toward. AT night you may even need to put her in the enclosed area you described and block the opening so she can't get out until you let her out in the mornings.

She has suffered a trauma and is very scared right now. It sounds like you're doing a fine job with her and I wish you continued good luck.


----------



## warriec

Hi Cass

suggest that you put a thicker and fewer branches in the cage so she can open her wings fully. thin branches can be quite uncomfortable for a birds if the toes are able to touch each other. i would suggest something an inch diameter

warriec


----------



## Cass

^ That's a really good thought. I went out and fixed up the branches as soon as I read your post.

We'll bring Fawn inside at night. She slept really well in the pet carrier last night!

I'm still really worried though because she's only eaten a few seeds today (now midday). How much should she be eating, and is there anything we can do to force-feed her if necessary?

EDIT: I'm also wondering if there's any kind of treat doves enjoy... fruit perhaps? I'm just wanting to encourage it to eat.


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Cass,

Fawn won't have any interest in fruit. Being a small bird, I'd guess she would only eat a teaspoon or perhaps a bit more of seed at each feeding, so that's not much when compared to the nice full bowl you have provided for her. If you have to force feed her, that's going to be really, really stressful for you both. I would leave that as a last alternative.

She is beautiful, and I wish you and Fawn a long and happy life together.

Terry


----------



## Cass

OH MY GOD I NEED HELP

SHe's gone funny. Just now she was lying on the bottom of the cage, wings spread out neck slack head to side. She's alive but **** what do i do???


----------



## Reti

Bring her in and put her on a heating pad.
Let her recover a few moments and when alert again give her some water with a tiny bit of salt and a tiny bit of sugar in it.
Do you have a syringe or eye dropper? That would helpful to give her the water with.

Reti


----------



## Cass

I think she's determined to die - she's opening and closing her mouth (gasping for air??)

i don't want to do anything to stress her if she's definitely going to die. Just let her die in peace.


----------



## Reti

I am so sorry.


----------



## warriec

today i saw a link showing how to feed a pigeon seeds, anyway, try feeling its crop (neck) and see how well it has eated. you should be able to feel how full it is. small birds like small seed. try millet & some green gram.

regarding switching her from the hutch to the carrier in the night, i think this stresses her even more. is it possible tp move the hutch into the house. i think the carrier should be suffice if its large enough. remember, minimum disturbance the better


----------



## Cass

I'm so lost as to what to do. I want to help her so much but I don't know if that would be a disservice.

I have this idea that animals can will themselves to die - i wanted to show Fawn that she wasn't a prisoner and that she could be free. I took her out of her enclosure but she just lay on the ground. She twisted her neck around 180 degrees and oh god it's just too horrible to bear.

Is it just shock that's doing this to her? There aren't any injuries. This wasn't supposed to happen.


----------



## warriec

Hi Cass,

take it cool, its not your fault, you gave your best shot. sometimes we cannot control mother nature. healthy birds do not fall out of the sky unless they are sick.


----------



## Cass

Thankyou, you're right. It's just devastating because I've become so attached to her. I spent all of yesterday on the forums and looking up pigeon websites. We were even planning to buy an aviary next weekend so she could be more comfortable. Now she's not even going to survive.


----------



## Reti

Cass, you did all you could and you did great. You even took her to the vet.
Birds are so good in hiding their illnesses. This is their way of protecting themselves to become vulnerable to predators.
Please, do not blame yourself, you did nothing wrong.

I undestand your pain, we become attached to this little babies, we do the best we can but sometimes it is just too late.

I am very sorry for what you are going through.

Reti


----------



## warriec

now since that you are interested in pigeons and doves & have planned to but an avery i suggest you go ahead. buy a good pair of decent healthy pigeons from a good breeder and enjoy them. i started raring pigeons last year july and i had my share of ups and downs (still having) and have never given up. its a nice hobby especially when they are tame enough to recognise you.


----------



## feralpigeon

Cass, I'm coming in a bit late, none the less I am sorry for what you and the little dove, fawn, are going through right now. I would like to say that I don't think it wise to feed this bird in the moment, but rather wait for h/her to stabilize. Just think of a human in the middle of a seeming crisis, we wouldn't
start to push food in that very moment. Take it slow, the bird knows you are there to help.

fp


----------



## Cass

I'd love to buy pigeons but it's so hard when something goes wrong. We've had many rabbits, which are just the same in that they hide their illnesses. All the same, we've had so many rabbits come in to our lives because they were being mistreated and needed a home. 

Somehow animals just find you, and this might happen again with pigeons. We get so many - and also many dead ones. I didn't realise this but mum just told me that she has buried 7 doves over the last 12 months. They seem to come to our place to die and sometimes she finds them in secluded spots. Perhaps they feel comfortable on our property. Perhaps there's a virus going around. 

Maybe I will end up raising pigeons in the future. I'm only 17 at the moment, so I've got a long time to make that decision.

Thankyou everyone for your support. I'll leave Fawn alone for a couple of hours and tell you how she is when I check on her.


----------



## feralpigeon

Cass, if you can before you give Fawn some rest, take another look at Reti's 
post:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=179281&postcount=17

This might help her out.

fp


----------



## Cass

feralpigeon said:


> Cass, if you can before you give Fawn some rest, take another look at Reti's
> post:
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=179281&postcount=17
> 
> This might help her out.
> 
> fp


Sadly she's died. I'm not even quite sure what a heating pad is, but we had put Fawn in the enclosed part of the hutch, surrounded by hay. It was very warm in there. There must have been something severely wrong with her. She died in the corner of the hutch with her beak right up in the air. I hope that it's not a virus, otherwise we may find many more suffering like Fawn did.

RIP Fawn


----------



## warriec

Hi Cass,

i've been an animal lover from the time i can remember, many animals too i have bought and received and rescued. its sad for when an animal die. i've so many varaities that it'll take to ever to read out if i typed it down. its a part of life and each new experience takes you to the next level of understanding and helping the next animal you find. although i am reletively new to pigeons i known that this site can help you with most problems thru the collective knowledge and expereince we all share.

keep in touch


----------



## TAWhatley

Cass,

I'm very sorry that Fawn didn't make it. Thank you for trying so hard to help her and for seeing that she was safe and warm at the end of her life.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon

I'm so sorry Cass for your loss, I know you'll miss little Fawn and that this little
dove knew you were trying to help. Sometimes all we can do is provide support in times like this. It could have been a puncture wound undetected from whatever occurred when the tail was lost. It's hard to say, I just hope that 
the birds around your home do well and that you return to visit when the spirit
moves you.

fp


----------



## Whitefeather

Cass,
I am so sorry Fawn passed away.  
Many thanks to you & your dad for helping her as best you could.

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC

Cass, I am very sorry. Thank you for being a caring person.


----------



## mr squeaks

Cass,

I am so sorry that Fawn didn't make it! Don't think I've seen a bird with just that type of coloring before! 

Sending LOVE, HUGS and COMFORTING THOUGHTS!!


----------

